# A sign of the times?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

LE 50,000 reward, Bounty Hunters needed:-

The Silver Pajero(with front grill) that has been used to steal Hussein El Aroussi's car (and many others) is also a stolen car. It's license plates # is 4132 and it belongs 2 Mahmoud Selim (AL GUEZIRA Compound). The thieves were seen speeding 3 times yesterday in front of Dandy mall, in Sheikh Zayed streets, and in front of Palm Hills. We obviously cannot rely ONLY on the police so we have 2 cooperate and do the search on our own. If you see any of those 2 cars please react immediately & call: A 50,000 Award is OUT! Please spread so he can be arrested ASAP


The sign of the times is in reference to this post being on facebook.. not that cars are being stolen, they always have been but we can hear about it now.


----------



## cairoblondie (Nov 23, 2011)

Police here have a blackberry messenger distribution list, if you steal a cops car in Cairo 5500 people with guns find out instantly and they are usually recovered. The Facebook reward should be explained to a local officer, they will help using their bbm dispatch.


----------

